# Colson in a barn



## John

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1492664/fp23.cgi







Colson in a barn


----------



## Boris

I hope Slick sees this one.


----------



## slick

Ok is it for sale??? Where's the contact info? HELP!! Btw thanks Dave for the heads up!


----------



## Bicycle Belle

Ask and ye shall receive.
http://www.rivenburgsauction.com/?a...&group=0&state=&kwd=&zip=&category=0&nojava=0
Click on photo gallery


----------



## slick

Thanks Belle! Your the best! I was sittin here freakin out. OK nobody go after this one please!!! I want it BAD! I don't want to bid against my fellow Cabe friends. Thanks!!


----------



## Nickinator

slick said:


> Thanks Belle! Your the best! I was sittin here freakin out. OK nobody go after this one please!!! I want it BAD! I don't want to bid against my fellow Cabe friends. Thanks!!




http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=55304&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1492664&category=0&zip=&kwd=

more info here


----------



## bentwoody66

I'll lay off of it and tie Chris up and turn his electric off and drain the gas out of his car and cut his phone lines if you sell those Pure oil tires to me!! LMAO.      I had to poke Scrubbinrims with this, just funnin' Chris. I'm really surprised I don't see more posts like this on here about A.Z. It's the best for these gems.


----------



## bentwoody66

Sorry, re-wind, I thought you bought those tires Slick! I just went back to the thread and realized you didn't get them. If the buyer reads this and want to sell PM me please.


----------



## detroitbike

What model is this?


----------



## Boris

I would call this a 1941? Goodyear "Double Eagle Deluxe". Which my book by John Polizzi shows as a single cushioner (front fork only) with grill tank. Corrections gladly accepted.


----------



## slick

Hey, hey, hey....let's kill this thread. My odds of buying it are dying fast with the more people that see it.  And there are a few guys in that region that don't need the radar to find it. They just need to travel a few states over. Haha!!!


----------



## vincev

i think its too late already


----------



## Nickinator

slick said:


> Hey, hey, hey....let's kill this thread. My odds of buying it are dying fast with the more people that see it.  And there are a few guys in that region that don't need the radar to find it. They just need to travel a few states over. Haha!!!




Just sell your house that way you cant lose


----------



## scrubbinrims

It's all there, but a repaint in my opinion...shouldn't get too crazy.
Never seen a grill nose with that pattern and missing some Colson design hallmarks.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

*I'd be PISSED!*

So I sent my buying agents after this one but came home empty handed.  I told them to drop out @$800 but apparently before they even started taking bids they announced that there was an absentee bid of $1,xxx and so they started the bidding there. No one else bid and it was sold to the absentee bidder.  That is NOT how absentee bids are supposed to work.  -Chris


----------



## Nickinator

bikewhorder said:


> So I sent my buying agents after this one but came home empty handed.  I told them to drop out @$800 but apparently before they even started taking bids they announced that there was an absentee bid of $1,xxx and so they started the bidding there. No one else bid and it was sold to the absentee bidder.  That is NOT how absentee bids are supposed to work.  -Chris




I'm just wondering who got it.

Nick.


----------



## slick

Well, i wanted it bad, but not that bad. Glad you posted up what it sold for. I tried dealing with the auction company over the phone and it seemed it was going to be a pain so i let it be at that. Too far away to grab in person and they didn't want to assist me that much so o well. There was one on ebay awile back that was FULLY restored that sold for around $1500 so somebody wanted this one bad. Wonder who got it??? It must have been someone from here that would pay that much and I have a few ideas of who.


----------



## bikewhorder

Its possible my story above is incorrect, I just got off the phone with my mom and she said that the high bidder might have been there, and just worked it out with the auctioneer in advance to start the bidding @ the amount that it ended up selling for.  Anyway it was a good bit more than it was worth to me, and I've already located a bike I want more.  That's the great thing about this hobby, There's always more and they just keep getting older.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Too bad I missed it*

I just saw this now, I am only 80 miles from this farm. It would have been nice to check it out in person.
 Oh well, I guess I'll have to concentrate on my other two dozen unfinished projects..Wayne


----------



## detroitbike

*Winning bid was .......*

Just got off the phone with the auctioneer .
  Winning bid was 1300.


----------



## slick

$1300!!!! :eek::eek: Well, i feel much better now! Too much for my blood considering i have the same bike, cushioner and all,  minus the tank for $1000 less than that one.


----------



## scrubbinrims

*Well it wasn't me...*

I have been anxious for this grillnose for weeks and was even planning on being there live, but it was my daughter's 4 year birthday party today.
I spoke to the auctioneer numerous times and on Thursday night he called me to tell me that there was no cell coverage for phone bidding, an absentee bid in at 700, when I called him at the deadline 7 pm on Friday, a CA bid had come in at 1275, credit card backed.
For about 30 seconds I thought about it while mumbling on the phone, but did not raise my 925 dollar bid.
If this had been in original paint I would have come at this fiercely but at 1300+ and 12% buyer's premium, it wasn't worth it to me.
Wasn't worth investing another 1000-1200 into a correct restoration, seeing it 2 years later and be in the hole...If I could restore myself, may have contested it.
Anyway, I had another bike at auction I was looking at today (in original condition) and won in WV, more on it later.
Chris


----------



## bentwoody66

Hey Chris, your P.M. box is full


----------



## fatbike

Nice Colson. I have recently look at photos of this bike before today from another member on this site who was gatering info from me. This is a 1941 true Colson Imperial fleet model one year only, top of the line with the cushner for, grill tanks were Colson only. Clipper tank bikes were GY and the Bullnose Firestone. Not a Goodyear or Firestone bicycle built by Colson. It's all there and CORRECT and original down to the kick-stand. Great bicycle! Went for a very fare price. I would have easily bid 2k for it. Rare!


Derek


----------



## slick

Well, like i said, i'm sure it was a Caber that got it or that would have bid against me. Nice to know. I'm perfectly happy with mine for $325 Shipped to my door as you see it. And it has chromed fenders that i've yet to strip the ratty silver paint off of. I'll make my own grill tank. I'm crafty enough and have a bullnose and blister tank Colson to go off of for the dimensions. Just chop the front off and make the grill. And fortunately enough i have the girls grill to examine and guestimate how the boys will be. here's my $325 beauty and she rides killer now that she had a rebuild and some og tires thrown on.


----------



## fatbike

Slick your Colson is nice but it is a early 50s, a little more readily available than a 41 Imperial. it will fit the same exact tank and grill if you can find one as the 41. Very cool!


Hey Dave where was my headsup, you know I'm the Colson fantatic....


----------



## scrubbinrims

Still a repaint...
Chris


----------



## fatbike

still rare!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

fatbike said:


> still rare!!!




Not about to argue that.
Still don't think it was price appropriate, but maybe that's what they're worth now in this condition, or just all the fanfare around the bike, or somebody wanted it at any cost, which was really 1430.00 plus gas/shipping.

I'll pay much more if original.

Chris


----------



## slick

Sure original paint is great but to find ANY bike in original paint these days is hard. Too many people don't like patina and would rather do a rattle can resto to see the bike shine again and never put the bike to original specs with original painted darts,decals,striping etc.. I have been striving to get all original paint bikes but sometimes they either can't be found, or the collector that has them isn't ready to sell, or they are simply out of my wallets grasp. All i do know is, any bike i have with crappy repaint will be restored back to it's former glory no matter how difficult the paint scheme is since i do restoration for a living. There is no paint scheme i can't duplicate or color i can't match and my work proves it. I have seen a lot of shoddy restos that guys are paying top dollar for and think it's beautiful? Try me, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Boris

fatbike said:


> Nice Colson. I have recently look at photos of this bike before today from another member on this site who was gatering info from me. This is a 1941 true Colson Imperial fleet model one year only, top of the line with the cushner for, grill tanks were Colson only. Clipper tank bikes were GY and the Bullnose Firestone. Not a Goodyear or Firestone bicycle built by Colson. It's all there and CORRECT and original down to the kick-stand. Great bicycle! Went for a very fare price. I would have easily bid 2k for it. Rare!
> 
> 
> Derek




Hey Derek, I thought you were selling, not buying Question: Looking at page 77 in the Polozzi book and then reading the info on page 76, I thought this bike could be a 1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Deluxe. Read those pages and let me know if this could also be a possibility. It would be interesting to know what the serial number is.


----------



## fatbike

Never noticed the info on a repaint. definitely not worth a debate. Anyway's , i'm not sure who won the the bike since i really haven't followed along to closely or read the thread to indepth.

Dave, true, i'm not buying but i think i have at least stopped selling. After my 37 Colson Commander left my collection I'm kind of in lock down. But who knows. I still love colson's. 

Dave, Double Eagles have the Clipper tank, the one that looks like a boat. The book can be confusing.



Original bikes are always best, but you get what you get, plus I have guy who can paint and do amazing work, so to me I'm open to either types, which ever complete vintage 41 and ealier bicycle.


----------



## Boris

You're damn straight the book can be confusing. Thanks for clearing that up and being so generous with all the information you've amassed on this brand. The whole Colson thing can be confusing and we do need to do the best we can to avoid making mistakes when putting together all the loose parts we've gathered.


----------



## fatbike

Thank you Dave for the kind words.


----------

